# The Cat D Series



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Has anyone had a chance to see the new D series from Cat?
Oh man! They've introduced an XHP line to the D series that's the most powerful track machine they've ever made........ wesport


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Rearward visibility looks horrible on that thing!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

snocrete;1452910 said:


> Rearward visibility looks horrible on that thing!


Who needs to back up if you can just push through whatever is in front of you


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452915 said:


> Who needs to back up if you can just push through whatever is in front of you


True.....but this is a CAT, not a BOBCAT


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

95hp in the regular D and 106hp in the XHP. I want one, I want one:redbounce:redbounce or two


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

What a pretty machine. I think I know what's going on my Xmas wish list.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.gradingandexcavation.com...idSteer_and_Compact_Track_Loaders__15975.aspx

They most be fuel hogs.... I have 297c and the rear visibility stinks. I think they should just seal the back and add a camera system where the rear view mirror is.

The new leveling system seems cool

http://mobile.forconstructionpros.c...-series-skid-steers-and-compact-track-loaders


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

From what i see on the Bobcat website, CAT sucks


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

07F-250V10;1453455 said:


> From what i see on the Bobcat website, CAT sucks


You're basing your opinion on something you saw on a competitor's website? 

I haven't run the D Series yet, but I must say I was pretty impressed with the C Series cabs. Maybe I will have to make a trip out to Edwards Demo area soon...


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

07F-250V10;1453455 said:


> From what i see on the Bobcat website, CAT sucks


the MTL is like riding on a cloud the I've used a new bobcat T770 and it's nice.The CAT still has some nice cab features. The CAT (c series)hasn't changed since 2007 they where the leader for awhile bobcat(M series) found CAT's weak points and improved on it. CAT uses less fuel then Bobcat and has a wider cab opening.

The new Bobcats are I think for the first time in awhile on the same playing field as the CAT's


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

07F-250V10;1453455 said:


> From what i see on the Bobcat website, CAT sucks


Yeah.... I watched some of the videos they have on Bobcat's website, and they REALLY go out of their way to discredit and make CAT look like sh*t.  "Yeah, the Deere and Takeuchi are here cause we gotta make it look like a comparison, but.... Did I mention how much CAT sucks???" LOL!!!
The guy in the videos is almost like a comedian at times!
I guess you can tell who's really cutting into Bobcat's market share.......
It's priceless


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

They're also comparing their 2010M series to a 2007 cat C series so let's keep that in mind... Let's see them compare to the D series...


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Guy's the best most dependable skid ever made is the 
Case 440 Series Three


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

magnum1;1455161 said:


> Guy's the best most dependable skid ever made is the
> Case 440 Series Three


I'll give ya an amen to that. Thumbs Up

I love mine but am going to sell my 440S3 and get an Alpha.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

The old new holland skidders were pretty tough. 865's I think?? The ones before they came out with the ls170's. Those are junk in my opinion.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I've had great dependability, performance, and support for all of my Cat equipment. I consider myself a "Cat Guy". I also have a Bobcat A300 and a mini which have both had their share of issues (especially the mini). The new D series looks cool and the higher HP is great (fianlly up there with Takuechi). From what I have heard the undercarriage of the CTL is the weak link. The MTL (with the ASV U/C) has had issues for a long time and I was under the impression that the CTL was introduced to service the needs of those who would benefit from a burlier U/C. I have no direct experience with the CTL but what I have heard would lead me to do some serious homework before I surrendered the pretty pennys that Cat wants for the CTLs.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I would have to say the kubota has the biggest most user friendly cab I've ever sat in. Use a roll up door design not a swing out design eliminates the inability to get out if the buckets not completely down. Really liked the machine dont know how well they hold up as they havent been out a real long time.


----------



## lambejr (Feb 19, 2011)

We got a 299c at the beginning of last summer, love it! This mornin I showed the bossman a pic of the 299d and told him about the 106hp, next thing ik he's on the phone.. 45min later thee good old cat salesman shows up on the job. I asked if were gettin one and he just smiled and kept on walkin.. soo im hopein and prayin. Also id have to disgree on the kubota cab. I have tet to find a cab that compares to the c series imho


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

my dealer called me wants bring one up to demo


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

snocrete;1452924 said:


> True.....but this is a CAT, not a BOBCAT


Oooo, Ouch! :laughing:


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

90plow;1459399 said:


> I would have to say the kubota has the biggest most user friendly cab I've ever sat in. Use a roll up door design not a swing out design eliminates the inability to get out if the buckets not completely down. Really liked the machine dont know how well they hold up as they havent been out a real long time.


Since when is the door smashing your head everytime you try to close it user friendly... Kubota has by far the worst cab IMO...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Are these skids out already? Cat dosent have the specs on their website yet...


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

stop putting your head in the door track lol. I demod one never had that problem and the guy that rents space in our yard hasnt had that problem. I think the garage door type door is better than the swing open type thats all.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

90plow;1459399 said:


> I would have to say the kubota has the biggest most user friendly cab I've ever sat in. Use a roll up door design not a swing out design eliminates the inability to get out if the buckets not completely down. Really liked the machine dont know how well they hold up as they havent been out a real long time.


Isnt a Kubota track steer a knock off Gehl models


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes and no. They tried to take the best parts of every skid steer on the market and combine them. I got to run a brand new one a few weeks back. It was nice and smooth but what new machine isn't? Well except bobcat. I dunno, I thought the kubota was nice but it lacked breakout force. Other than that it was pretty nice. I wouldn't trade my cat for it though.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I really wish they would make a 259C...... I just don't get what's taking so long...... I've been waiting patiently.......
I'm really just waiting it out....... That's the only way I get a new machine... If they release the 259C.


----------

